# Stopping Points.....



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello guys and gals......

I am trying to get a jump on things. We are possibly making a trip from home (PA) to WDW Fort Wilderness next year. Has anyone made the trip from this area, or have recomendations for a travel route? I know I95 runs the whole East coast, but I also know that is one h--l of a road to run the distance.









I think we will take at least 2 days to run the distance. Has anyone ever stayed in the South of the Border campground lately or does it even exist anymore. I may be dating myself, but I know we stayed there 20+ years ago when I went as a kid with my parents in a TT to Disney.









Thoughts and comments appreciated!!!!









Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We ran from Delaware to Orlando Fla into days. We stopped in southern South Carolina (Point South I think) there was a KOA there. Just stopped, slept, and hit the road early the next day. Depending on what time of year you are going, you could stop at a WalMart for the overnite stay and save the money. We went in March and could have done it and saved about $35.

I have not stayed at South of the Border but have friends that have and they said for a sleep and go it is ok.

If you are looking to avoid I95, you could take Rt 13 thur Delaware and across the bridge/tunnel into Virgina Beach and pick up Rt 17...it would only add about......2-3 days of drive time, and you get to stop in just about every small town/crossroad that there is














.

I95 can be a VERY BORING drive but it is the quickest and safest way to get to Fla.

I am hoping to make a trip toFort Wilderness next year myself.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mini rally??

We are also planning Ft Wilderness next year

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Gary....

Thanks for info...maybe we can hook up and run together???









I think we will probably try to go around Thanksgiving (give or take a week) so we can catch the Christmas decorations....they go all out!!!!

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We went to Disney in December of 2003 and you are correct, if you have never been to Disney when they have the Christmas deco up you are really missing out.
We took the kids out of school and drove down (no camper) the second week of December. Great time of year to go, no lines for any rides at all.

Mini Rally???? Maybe, we will have to see how the vacation works out...I get FOUR weeks next year!!!









Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We try to visit the friends and sometimes the mouse once a year. When we take 95 we stop at South of the Border the first night it makes a good half way stop point. The campground is just a cheap safe place to park for the night. We did go another route last time it was a senic change and you avoid the trouble spots on 95. You can check out Rt 81 to 77 to 26. 26 dumps you on to 95 about half way thru South Carolina. Just be ready for some hills.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Steve
We drove to Fort Wilderness last year
We drove to about 100 miles of the georgia border the first day
We spented our first night at a Cracker Barrel parking lot.(not to bad)
2nd day we arrive.
I'm ready to do it again









Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I have never stopped at South of the Border, but I have heard that it was created as a joke to be the worst campground ever. Apparently it is very tight and hard to maneuver in there.

I live 15 min west of exit 97 (Hwy 70). There is a Wal-Mart very close to that exit. You can also plan to dump your tanks ( if necessary) at a Flying J just south of South of the Border.

It is a little out of the way, but there is an ATV park near Goldsboro, NC - www.buscobeach.com â€" with full hook ups. It is about 30 min from I â€"95 exit 97


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I stayed at the KOA at Smithfield NC. Clean and nice


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We made the trip over New years 2004 into 2005. From PA can do in 2 days.

We stayed in NC first night Lazy Acres Campground Exit 44. Privately owned small, clean and several pull through sites for easy stoping. Only a few miles off 95.

If you are looking for an enjoyable side trip we went to St Augustine the 2nd day. Stayed at North Beach campground. Beautiful Campground. Great historic town to tour etc.

Can't say enough about Fort Wilderness. Make sure you enjoy Magic Kingdoms fireworks from the dock and the Hoop Dee Doo Review is worth the money!!!

Stayed at Point South KOA on trip home. Fine campground for a quick overnighter.

If you do I -95 I would recommend picking up "Drive I-95" by Stan Posner and Sandra Phillips - Posner. It is a "trip tick" style book. Has good maps of 95 and lots of info about exits. Resteraunts, campgrounds, RV supplies etc. We picked it up on a whim and really enjoyed having it.

Steph


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We just made the trip this past weekend. We drove from Baltimore to Hardeesville, SC then on to Orlando the next day.

This was a test run before pulling the camper down. So, we were "Hotel Cowboy and Girls". I had never driven 95 south of Santee Cooper. It was a good drive......

One word of advice.....

Check out this website http://www.wilsonbridge.com

The are getting ready to bottleneck 4 lanes down to 1 over this weekend. They are expecting 10-15 mile backups. This is an 11 year project, so check the site and plan accordingly. US 301 will be a little slower, but it is the same mileage wise and it will save you the headache.







You can then jump back on 95 south in the Richmond area and cruise.

Good luck and have a great trip!

Tim action


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

Anyone thinking of going 3rd week in feb. , would love to tailgate, in fact I'd love to have someone drive the TT down while me and the family watch DVD's in the back


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats no fun doko








You would have to at least sit up front to keep the driver company









Don


----------



## ltdude2u (Jul 9, 2005)

will be heading there in November of this year...Kids get election day and then the thurs and Fri of the same week off...no need to keep them in school for those 2 days....so off to the house of mouse we go.....looking forward to thew trip will be the longest one we have gone on.....plan on driving first day to at least to SC or Georgia. then on to disney.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

We went to DIsney last June.
We left Sat. at 5:00 am and arrived at Point South, Ga at 6:30
Long first day but well worth it. We stayed at the KOA.
We took I-95 and local by-pass

On the way back we split the trip equally. Not in a huury to get home.
We stay RVacation Campground in NC. This was a KOA which now private.
Very nice campgroung ($26).

We recommend the 800 loop. It is central to the activities.
It has a bus stop at the entrance.

Take advantage of the extra magic hours if you can.
Each park except Animal Kingdom will stay open late on selected
nights just for resort quests. We rode the Pirates of the Caribbean
at 1:30 in morning. No wait. Only family on the ride.
My kids are teenagers so late nights were not a problem.

Fast Pass is great also.

Have fun planning,
Ralph


----------

